# Best wishes



## bullethead (Apr 28, 2011)

To everybody in the storm affected areas.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 29, 2011)

For anyone wishing to donate to helping those affected you can do so through this link.

http://newsroom.redcross.org/category/spring-tornadoes-2011/

Scroll down to the bottom about 2/3 the page for donation links or instructions to donate $10 by text message. Donating blood is another good way to help!


----------

